# problem posting a pps.



## graybeard (Mar 28, 2009)

POINT me in the right direction. 

beard


----------



## ronp (Mar 29, 2009)

What is 







 problem posting *a pps.* ?


----------



## graybeard (Mar 29, 2009)

*PPS* - PowerPoint Slideshow (Microsoft Corporation). It's just another file extension..I guess.

beard


----------



## c2s (Mar 29, 2009)

Need to be careful pps can contain viruses. That said you'll have to host it off site at a file host rapidshare.


----------

